# Princess bed



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I had a bed made for Bella before Christmas and I just recently finished sewing the matress for it. Of course, she won't sleep in this one she'd much rather sleep in another one I made for her well over a year ago. I did manage to keep her in long enough to get one good picture though!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks precious in it! Maybe if you put some little treats in it she will like it after a bit. Isn't it the way that they always like something else!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That is beautiful!! She really looks like a Princess in her Princess bed!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WOW - that bed looks amazing . I am sure Bella will learn to love it . Sarah


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

That bed is to die for. I hope gradually with some coaxing and treats she will start using it. What a little princess she is.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww!! she looks like a real princess







Love the bed


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, what a gorgeous bed!!

I hate to say it but K & C would love chewing and tearing it up!! I could never have anything so beautiful around them....

They would think it was the ultimate toy!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

What a beautiful bed!














Definately meant for a princess!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Wouldn't go well with my bachelor decor but VERY nice.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW!! that's GORGEOUS!!







and bella is beautiful as well!!









i couldn't get a bed like that anytime soon for mini...... she would have that thing destroyed in a minute.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Love her new bad. You did a great job, is so precious !!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Beautiful bed for beautiful Bella.







Love the "b" a nice personal touch.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HOW CUTE SHE LOOKS SO REGAL


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow that bed is amazing! LOVE it! Maybe if you took away her old bed she'd have to sleep in it...it's just too pretty not to use...


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Such a gorgeous bed, I wish I could sleep in it.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow that is beatiful! You did a great job!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

all i can say is WOW!!!

Cathy


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

That bed is AMAZING (I loved the 'b', too!) -- but I loved the photo because of getting to see Bella. We don't get to see enough of her. She is SO beautiful. By the way -- Noelle had on her Tiffany harness today -- and she looked so cute in it -- you do beautiful work!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It`s gorgeous


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

It is gorgeous - wish I could have something like that for Sadie, but she is like some of the others here - it might last about 5 minutes, but probably not that long. She would be pooping pink feathers for a week!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What can I say more, it is just gorgeous.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

WOWEee!! It's really beautiful, what talent you have

ANDREA~


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I wish I had a bed that looked that cozy! You did a great job


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

So pretty!!!! (the fluff and the bed)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love the bed...cute picture!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Awww I love it!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Beautiful bed, but Sophie would wind up with her head caught in the curves of the hearts.









Linda


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tiffany that bed is so pretty, I wish I had one like it. Princess you need to sleep in your bed, your mommy worked hard to make it for her precious princess.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

this bed is gorgeous!!!









and your princess is so cute


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

that is one darn cute bed!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

cute bed! ...someone is VERY SPOILED!!! hehe


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments! Shhh! Don't tell Bella but her old bed is going to disappear soon in hopes that she'll migrate to the new bed.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> Thanks for the compliments! Shhh! Don't tell Bella but her old bed is going to disappear soon in hopes that she'll migrate to the new bed.[/B]


Nice creativity!! Love to see that, excellent work there!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice job on the bed - _cute_ picture!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

OH-MY-GOSH!!!!!! That is gorgeous!!!!

I can totally see Gracie tearing that boa apart....


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow! That is something else!! Can I sleep in it???? lol. Lucky pooch--and she looks adorable in it!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great bed and great picture. I'm sure my girls wouldn't sleep in it either. They prefer being on Momma's bed.


----------

